# Doing business in Australia with a South African company



## roshnigovender (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi, 
Just wondering, I have an import and export company that I had back in South Africa. I have a liquor license and an import and export license and need to know if we are able to do business by exporting alcohol from South Africa to Australia with a 457 visa.

Thanks Roshni


----------

